# Marriage Certificate having 'A' in place of 'U' in Surname - Will this be an issue?



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Dear All forumers,

I have an issue, which most people would think a very silly one to have occurred in the first place.

The situation is: My Marriage certificate is having an 'A' in place of 'U' in my surname. It was registered 4 years back at Salem, Tamil Nadu.

*For PR application:*
I am sure, this would be an issue while applying for the PR, but just curious, if there is any ray of hope? If Yes, then how?

*Correcting it in Marriage Certificate:*
Also, If anybody has experienced the same, can you please guide me, how to go about correcting it? What is the procedure to do it.

BR,
Uday


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

VirtualTiger said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following link explains about getting marriage certificate. It also has some links which has some contact numbers whom you can contact to get things clarified. hope this helps.
> 
> Tamil Nadu - Register a Marriage - Wikiprocedure


Thanks Buddy!!

However, My situation is a little different here. I had my marriage duly registered, but unfortunately, we found out that there is a spelling mistake in my Surname (Father's name).

Wherein, a 'U' is replaced by 'A'. And to correct it, what could be the best way!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> Thanks Buddy!!
> 
> However, My situation is a little different here. I had my marriage duly registered, but unfortunately, we found out that there is a spelling mistake in my Surname (Father's name).
> 
> ...


Hi there Uday, 

I had a smilar problem - not in my Marriage crtificate but in my Birth certificate and all certificates - there was 1 or 2 alphabets different in my BC/ Fathers passport etc. this was for my surname. 
What i did was mention this in the question that asks other names your family name is known by - i mentioned all the different spelling forms for my surname...
Co accepted this with no further questions....
All the best!!


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hi there Uday,
> 
> I had a smilar problem - not in my Marriage crtificate but in my Birth certificate and all certificates - there was 1 or 2 alphabets different in my BC/ Fathers passport etc. this was for my surname.
> What i did was mention this in the question that asks other names your family name is known by - i mentioned all the different spelling forms for my surname...
> ...


Hi Flames,

This helps me a lot! It actually has relieved me from a hell of stress, I would say!

can you please let me know, if this is asked in the Visa Application? is it a Online application? Would this extra Family names option available in the 189 online application?

Just wanted to be sure, since the procedure to correct the Marriage certificate now seems to be a procedure which only GOD knows! And even if we follow what the Registrar office asks us to do, they are not guaranteeing on a time frame for the corrected Marriage certificate!

BR,
Uday


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

UdayBASIS said:


> Hi Flames,
> 
> This helps me a lot! It actually has relieved me from a hell of stress, I would say!
> 
> ...


Mine was online application for GSM 175. It was on Form 1276 and Form80. 
Wherever they ask different names you were known by - give the different spellings.....
In my case, My dad's surname was different in his passport and in my passport. 
Again my Marriage certificate showed a different spelling for my surname...
So i mentioned all these different surname spellings in that question...


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

*Thanks Flames!*



Flames123 said:


> Mine was online application for GSM 175. It was on Form 1276 and Form80.
> Wherever they ask different names you were known by - give the different spellings.....
> In my case, My dad's surname was different in his passport and in my passport.
> Again my Marriage certificate showed a different spelling for my surname...
> So i mentioned all these different surname spellings in that question...


Thanks a Lot Flames.

Your clarification has provided me a lot of relief! :clap2:

BR,
Uday


----------



## meera arun (Aug 2, 2013)

*advise pls - spelling mistake between surname in passport and marriage certificate*



Flames123 said:


> Mine was online application for GSM 175. It was on Form 1276 and Form80.
> Wherever they ask different names you were known by - give the different spellings.....
> In my case, My dad's surname was different in his passport and in my passport.
> Again my Marriage certificate showed a different spelling for my surname...
> So i mentioned all these different surname spellings in that question...


Hi Flames,

In My case

1. My surname in passport has an extra "A"
2. But my Marriage certificate does not have that extra "A"
3. My spouse has my name endorsed in his passport as per our marriage certificate (ie without the extra "A"). Pls note - Spouse name endorsement in passport is a pre requisite in India to get passport for childr

Im yet to initiate my Skill assessmemt , IELTs etc. Stuck here as this is an issue with my name - can you advise pls


should i get the surname spelling corrected in my passport? if yes - whats the procedure in India?


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

meera arun said:


> Hi Flames,
> 
> In My case
> 
> ...



Hi there - no it should not be an issue. If it was a completely different name - then yes- But since its just an alphabet or two - no issues - just remember to add them the "different names" you are known by in the Visa application form. 

i had the same issue - My dad's surname had a slighty different ending in his passport than mine. Even my marriage certificate showed my surname slightly different than all my other certificates - so ts fine. Go ahead - all the best!!

All the best.


----------



## meera arun (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Flames


----------



## meera arun (Aug 2, 2013)

Flames 
1 more question

I have got reference letters from my current and past companies - They state my name as in my passport (surname with extra A)

But all my other certificates - degree certificates, school certificates etc - indicate my name followed by my Initials (and not the surname as in passport/ reference letters from company)

For example 
1. Name as in my degree certificates, school certificates is MEERA PL

2. Name as in my Passport and reference letters from Companies is MEERA PALAANI (PALAANI is my surname and fathers name as well)

3. Name as in Marriage certificate is PALANI MEERA

now can I proceed with submitting proofs for skill assessment as there is difference in name wrt to degree certificates and reference letters or is it better - i get it edited in my reference letters as in my degree certificates?


----------



## Karthickv02 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello Uday,

hope this message reaches you,

I am facing the same problem now in my marriage certificate i do have one extra "I" in my spouse name. 

could you please help me on this how you solved your problem it will be very help full to me as i am struggling to apply visa for past 3 month because of this spelling mistake

thanks
Karthick 




UdayBASIS said:


> Dear All forumers,
> 
> I have an issue, which most people would think a very silly one to have occurred in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Karthickv02 said:


> Hello Uday,
> 
> hope this message reaches you,
> 
> ...


After 9 years you are hoping Uday will respond ?
If he does, please also ask COVID to end, as obviously GOD listens to you
Cheers


----------



## NK2189 (Sep 24, 2020)

NB said:


> If he does, please also ask COVID to end, as obviously GOD listens to you


----------

